# diamond black ice



## pillroller (Dec 10, 2006)

I would like to see this bow tested..


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow*

We will most likely ask bowtech to submit something from their diamond line, note, it's at the manufacturer’s discretion to which bow is sent for the price categories Anthony and I invoke.


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Would you like to see it tested in a comparative manner, similar to what was done for the 2006 Compound Hunting Bow Face-Off? Or would you prefer to see it tested in a "stand-alone" type test? I'm just curious as your request was not specific. 

Hopefully Bowtech / Diamond will agree to participate in this year's Face-Off; Jon and I look forward to including their products in our tests.

Anthony


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

I would like to see it compared with comparatively priced bows from other manufacturers and also a high end one thrown in to make it interesting. Something like: Bear, Diamond, Martin then have a Switchback there to justify the extra money.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

*More the merrier*

I'd like to see several moderate priced bows tested and compared for hunting/3D (if that's practical).
Try to keep them under $600 suggested retail.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow*

There will be a few bows in that dollar range... we are specifically playing with arrow weights to gear to hunting/3D scenarios


----------



## MikeM300 (Mar 9, 2007)

*I liked it so much I bought one*

I brought my "old" Martin Phantom II into the pro shop for a strange click in/on the bottom cam and I was looking to replace a Mattews Switchback that got stolen out of my truck. I was shooting everything in there Martin, Matthews, Bear, Darton, Bowtech, Jennings and anything else they put a rest on. I kept comparing everything to the Black Ice, smooth, easy to shoot, quiet, fast, feather light, almost too light for me. So I bought one, sitting right here on the desk. For me, I don't think there is a better bow out there. 
By the way, all the bows I shot were in the same "catagory", set at 70lbs., 30in draw, used the same rest and same arrows. After the first few bows they told me to set up my own bows. I shoot regularly and I don't think I was tired at all. Just wanted to put my 2 cents in.


----------



## Break (Apr 25, 2007)

I also bought the black ice. I've been using my martin fury for 11 years and decided to check out something new. I could not believe how smooth the draw is, or how quiet it is. I know what you mean about comparing everything else to it. I looked at the vectrix, the allegiance, and the drenaline. I liked the black ice most.


----------



## RHRMC (Jun 25, 2004)

*Rhrmc*

I bought a 2006 Allegiance, and a few months later, I was in the shop shooting. They brought out a Diamond Black Ice and said to give it a try. I gaurantee you, if they had of had it when I bought my Allegiance, I would be shooting the Black Ice right now. I loved that bow. For now I'll have to shoot my Allegiance for awhile.


----------



## Prizz23 (Mar 20, 2007)

What is interesting in our store is that we sell more of the Black Ice than we do of the top end Bowtechs. When customers come in wanting a bow they always ask to shoot the Guardian or Tribute or Allegiance, and after they shoot those 3 i hand them a Black Ice and i would say 80% go out the door with the BI in their hand. It's mostly the smooth draw and how light the bow is that mainly set it apart. yes it is a bit slower than the Bowtechs but when you slap the smooth mods on the tribute or ally, the black ice is just as fast and even smoother. I feel the Diamond Black Ice is one of the premier bows on the market at any price range. I would put it up against anything that Hoyt or Mathews puts out or any other company for that matter.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I just picked one up and it as a great bow. definitely not a lower model than a bowtech just different cam system. I have had a tribute and shot all the rest and this bow has everything but the binaries. I am just a solo cam guy. 
I have a drenalin also and this bow is definitely as nice as it is.


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Black Ice*

If you think the black ice is a great bow, check out the Tec Hunter Elite from Gander Mountain. Made by Bowtech and very close to the Black Ice but I think it's a little bit better for huting. It's sounds a little quiter and I like the roller cable guard. I think it has an ever smother draw but I don't htink it is quite as fast. Maybe 5 fps slower. But for hunting I would take it over the Black Ice.


----------

